# Mag: Ted K’s secret love child a secret no more



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Mag: Ted K's secret love child a secret no more*
By *Gayle Fee and Laura Raposa*
Wednesday, January 18, 2006

*T*he *National Enquirer* splashes this week with a shocking story about Sen. *Ted Kennedy*'s secret love child with a Cape Cod woman whom the mag says he dated during his days as a swinging single. 
According to the tabloid's source, the boy, named *Christopher*, just celebrated his 21st birthday and is "mature enough to make his own choices about his background and biological father." 
A Kennedy family confidante told the Enquirer, "This is one of the biggest secrets in the Kennedy family and known to only a few people including Ted's ex-wife, *Joan*." 
As for the senator, his spokesgal *Melissa Wagoner* last night called the tabloid tale "irresponsible fiction." 
Here's the story according to the Enquirer: Back in 1983, Kennedy, then 51, took up with *Caroline Bilodeau*, an attractive brunette, several months before divorcing Joan, the mother of his three kids - *Kara*, *Ted Jr.* and *Patrick*. 
Bilodeau's friends told the Enquirer the local lass became so smitten with the senator, she "had dreams about being the next Mrs. Ted Kennedy." But the love affair came crashing down when Bilodeau told Ted a baby was on the way, the mag reports. 
"Caroline announced to the family that she was two months pregnant around May 1984," blabbed a Bilodeau confidante. "Ted was not happy about the news. He already had three kids with Joan and knew a baby out of wedlock could hurt him politically." 
According to the Enquirer, the scandal-scarred senator begged Bilodeau to have an abortion, but she refused. 
"He told her he couldn't undergo another scandal - not after Chappaquiddick, not so close to his divorce from Joan" said the source. "He was very angry when she defied him and had the child." 
During her pregnancy, Caroline's friends noticed the unemployed young woman who lived with her parents bought a black Mustang convertible, an expensive Shar-pei puppy and moved into her own apartment. 
"Later we learned she received about $15,000 from someone in the Kennedy camp," said the friend. 
When Christopher was born in a Cape Cod hospital in December 1984, Kennedy was nowhere near the delivery room. But he did, according to the Enquirer, take a paternity test shortly thereafter to determine if the child was his. 
After Bilodeau got the results, she moved back in with her parents but "always seemed to have money," said the source. 
Kennedy's former flame did eventually find love with a man she met in a pizzeria. They married and he legally adopted Christopher and raised him as his own son, sources said. 
"She has always been very protective of Christopher and wanted him to have a normal life, not the life a Kennedy lives," said the friend.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

"*T*he *National Enquirer* " enough said....


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Gil said:


> "*T*he *National Enquirer* " enough said....


Dang Gil, you beat me to it :grin:


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

What a stand up guy... poor kid.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

I really cannot stomach the King Liberal Ted Kennedy. :uc: 


I wouldn't be surprised if he had more than one love child roaming about.:beer: 

:hump:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Does anyone remember when Teddy was speaking at the Boston Pops concert a few years ago and referred to the home-run kings, Mike McGwire and Sammy Souser? He also loves the Red Sox, especially Manny Ortez and Pedro Ramierez. I think he must have got a bad ice cube in his beverage prior to speaking! :alcoholi:


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Mag: Ted K's secret love child a secret no more*

Usually I hate those tabloid trash papers, but I must say I chuckled and thought... good for old Teddy. Lets hope "Christopher" doesn't grow up to be a liberal wineo sack of fat like the senior ball of gas from Massachusetts. :F:


----------



## CBayer222 (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm sure no one is gonna beleive this, but I graduated with that kid. You can tell he's a Kennedy at heart.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Im familiar to an extent


----------



## DeputyFife (Jun 28, 2005)

"Frankly, I don't mind not being President. I just mind that someone else is." -Ted Kennedy


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

He wouldn't take a drink, would he??


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Side Dish* *Ted Kennedy*'s alleged love child, *Christopher Allen*, appears to have corroborated The National Enquirer's claim that he's the son of the senator. The tab was unable to get the 21-year-old to talk last week, but he told us in an E-mail: "It is kinda shocking to finally find out who my real father is." Asked about the photo Wonkette.com posted of him, he said, "I don't remember taking a picture but then again, I have the classic Kennedy drinking problem." Sen. Kennedy's office has branded the Enquirer story "irresponsible fiction."


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

In response to the big glossy pic DK put up of that fat bastard....

You would think, with all that money, he would do something about his decaying chicklets!!!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

" Sen. Kennedy's office has branded the Enquirer story "irresponsible fiction."

You know if they say its fiction in reality it has to be a fact.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

...decaying chicklets...The saga continues:

*Ted K. camp denies 'love child's' e-mail confession*
By *Gayle Fee and Laura Raposa*
Tuesday, January 24, 2006 - Updated: 03:40 AM EST

*Ted Kennedy*'s people yesterday continued to deny a supermarket tabloid tale that the senior senator fathered an out-of-wedlock son 21 years ago after a New York newspaper reported that the alleged "love child" confirmed the story. 
"It's still not true," said Kennedy spokesgal *Melissa Wagoner* after the *New York Daily News* reported a bizarre e-mail exchange with a man purporting to be *Christopher Allen*. 
In the e-mail, Allen joked that he has "the classic Kennedy drinking problem" to the Daily News and added "it is kinda shocking to finally find out who my real father is." 
But a family member insisted that the e-mailer was an impostor. 
"That's not Chris," said the lad's uncle. "He hasn't spoken to anyone." 
The e-mailer surfaced after *The Wonkette*, a popular political gossip site, unearthed a page on *myspace.com*, which it said was Allen's Web site. The site contains some photos that appear to match Allen's high school picture, but list his hometown as Framingham. Allen's uncle insists that he doesn't live in Framingham and doesn't use myspace. He added that Allen never e-mailed the Daily News. 
"It's someone with the same name who is playing a joke," he added. 
According to the *Enquirer*, Allen is the son of Kennedy and *Caroline Bilodeau*, an attractive brunette the senator dated while on his way to being a swinging single. 
A Kennedy family confidante told the Enquirer, "This is one of the biggest secrets in the Kennedy family and known to only a few people including Ted's ex-wife, *Joan*." 
But last week Wagoner dismissed the story as "irresponsible fiction." 
Caroline Bilodeau is now married and still lives on the Cape. But when we approached her husband last week to ask him about the paternity report, he said the family doesn't want to discuss it. 
"We really have no comment," he said. 
Another source confided that the family wants to keep the matter "in the past" and has no interest in going public. 
"What's done is done, this is all in the past," said our spy. 
According to the tabloid, Kennedy, who was then 51, took up with Bilodeau several months before divorcing Joan, the mother of his three kids - *Kara*, *Ted Jr.* and *Patrick*. 
Bilodeau's friends told the Enquirer she became so smitten with the senator, she "had dreams about being the next Mrs. Ted Kennedy." But the love affair reportedly came crashing down when Bilodeau told Ted a baby was on the way. 
Friends of Bilodeau say that even in high school she bragged about hanging out at the Kennedy compound in Hyannisport and dating members of the family. 
Bilodeau's 1980 Sandwich High School yearbook photo lists a series of "likes" including *Jethro Tull*, *Bob Seger* and the initials "T.K." 
The Enquirer is set to ring in with Part 2 of the love child saga any day now. Stay tuned . . . .


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

In the Herald Howie Carr had a hilarious column about this yesterday. "Delmont Kennedy"


----------

